# Anyone else building a late-model go-fast GTO?



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

Our 2006 GTO is being built for high speed driving. My builder tells me, he over estimates at times, that it could go well over 200 mph when finished. 

The car came to me without a power train so we are free to do what we want. So far we have removed the rear seats and gas tank. Have installed an 8-point roll cage and fuel cell. The car will have a complete suspension up-grade from Pedders and Koller. Will have a full roller, 750 hp, 358" sbc and a Richmond 6-speed. 

Hey Nissan GTRs, eat that! 

My best to you all, aardennc


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Soooo....are you setting this up with an "old school" SBC or an LS base motor??? 

Lofty goals for sure, 200 mph is flying. Any aero mods?

Closed course or Bonneville, Texas Mile or ???

Street car?

Pics??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

We need some build pictures!!


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

old school sbc but with fuel injection. body mods will be changing spoiler and adding a difflow diffuser. not bonneville for this great car; too salty. I have a '78 firebird for that type race. the GTO is being built for the silver state classic challenge and other road races. probably will do some mile shoot-outs as well. this car will be street legal. pictures yes, if I can figure out how to do that. thanks for the interest.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

So J-Rod Almighty is it? 

tried to add a picture of the build but my IT skills don't seem to be up to it. will try again after I fumble arround some more.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Under where you type your posts hit the "Go Advanced" button, then the next page towards the bottom hit the manage attachments button, navigate to the location of your pictures on your computer, then click upload.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

i'll try that thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I'm in the UK right now. And I happen to see the fastest V-body/Monaro known. You have to make some serious power to reach those speeds. I'm currently deployed and don't have the information with me. The last time I seen it it was gutted for transmission and aero mods to take him faster than 2XX mph. I know he is using the APS Twin turbo LS7 combo.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

yes, serious power is needed for sure. also the better the aero package the faster it potentially can go. can you describe the aero mods that were used on the car you referenced? 

also does anyone know the drag coefficient for the GTO? given it's silly spoiler, i'll bet the oz car is lower.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

gtopilot55, could you tell us more?


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

Update: Well, decided not to use the old-school chev small block. So I ordered a drop in 427 LS engine from Summit Racing instead. Figured I would get about equivalent performance without the problems of trying to use the sbc. The LS is rated at 625hp and comes turn-key complete. Got an LS because we thought that changing from drive-by-wire might take special engineering and to much time to get running by end of summer. 

We recently installed 13” Wilwood brakes and Pedders Xa supercar coilovers at all corners, as well as lots of urethane bushings and other stuff as well. 

Next step will be to plumb the fuel cell and then install the engine after it arrives.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

aardennc said:


> Update: Well, decided not to use the old-school chev small block. So I ordered a drop in 427 LS engine from Summit Racing instead. Figured I would get about equivalent performance without the problems of trying to use the sbc. The LS is rated at 625hp and comes turn-key complete. Got an LS because we thought that changing from drive-by-wire might take special engineering and to much time to get running by end of summer.
> 
> We recently installed 13” Wilwood brakes and Pedders Xa supercar coilovers at all corners, as well as lots of urethane bushings and other stuff as well.
> 
> Next step will be to plumb the fuel cell and then install the engine after it arrives.


We need pictures!!


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

*maybe some pics*

here goes


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

couple more


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice! :cheers
Are you fab'ing the roll cage? Or is that a kit?


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

No fabing for me, had a pro (Ron Piercy in Tacoma, WA, of ron piercy enterprises) do that work. A great guy he has built many race cars and works very fast. I'd recommend him if you need fab work done.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

wow i can't believe the number of views this post is bringing. thanks for looking. i'll add to it in an attempt to keep it active. 

i'm trying to buy a fuel pump for the LS3 engine that i now have. i had no idea there were so many choices and this was such a big deal. other than the obvious about getting fuel to the engine of course. guess the engine needs 60 psi minimum. went to the summit web site and there are literally 25 or more with a 60 psi or higher. many, many others of lesser psi. i'll call the summit tech expert on Monday to sort this out. just like a good friend told me once, using other people's brains usually gets you close to the right answer when you need to know something fast.


----------

